# Gymss in sharjah



## s3saleem (Dec 8, 2011)

so i recently moved to UAE... and i would say unfortunately we rented our accommodation in Sharjah, Mowalieh Area, (its behind the school area,university city,Al Falah Camp etc are the nearest landmarks)


sooo i am looking for a good ladies only gym near that area,,
if you know about it

alsoo,,, if you know nay within sharjah.. do let me knoww.. i needa good experince and lose weight


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

there s a fitness first in Safeer mall which has ladies only section. i dont know if its close to where u live.


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

s3saleem said:


> so i recently moved to UAE... and i would say unfortunately we rented our accommodation in Sharjah, Mowalieh Area, (its behind the school area,university city,Al Falah Camp etc are the nearest landmarks)
> 
> 
> sooo i am looking for a good ladies only gym near that area,,
> ...


Sharjah Ladies Club, I hear is very good


----------



## s3saleem (Dec 8, 2011)

Ema said:


> Sharjah Ladies Club, I hear is very good


where is Sharjah ladies club?


----------



## s3saleem (Dec 8, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> there s a fitness first in Safeer mall which has ladies only section. i dont know if its close to where u live.


its not htat near.. but not far either... thanks for telling me


----------

